

Why Microsoft Had to Destroy Word - locopati
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/merholz/2009/06/why-microsoft-had-to-destroy-w.html?cm_re=homepage-061609-_-lede-_-headline

======
michael_dorfman
Wow, talk about a misleading headline.... I suppose _"Why Microsoft had to
retool the Word UI"_ wouldn't sound as dramatic.

~~~
locopati
Yeah - I wasn't sure what the Hacker News approach was to sensational
headlines so I left it as is.

